# PC sound only through 1 speaker?



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

hey guys, just bought a new home theater consisting of the following:

32" Philips LCD TV (Model Number:32pfl7532d)

Kenwood Home Theater Package, consisting of amp, sub and 5 speakers (Model Number: sat5120)

Samsung Upscaling DVD Player (Model Number: dvd1080p7)

i brought it all home and made the following connections:

DVD player connects to TV/Video via HDMI
DVD player connects to AMP/Audio via Optical 

Xbox 360 connects to TV/Video via Composite
Xbox 360 connects to AMP/Audio via Standard left\right analogue rca's

TV connects to AMP/Audio via Coaxial

PC conects to AMP via the following method: 

starts with a 3.5mm to 2 rca cable which plugs into the green audio in input on my PC, the cable didnt come in a long enough length so i had to buy a 2 rca to 2 rca adaptor and then a 2 rca to 2 rca cable which then connects to my amp via standard left\right audio.

If that doesnt make sense then these are the cables i used:

The 3.5mm plug goes in my PC












the 2 rca's from the first cable, go into this adaptor












one end of this cable is connected to the adaptor and the other to the amp.












The problem im having is that when i play music through my PC im only getting sound out of one speaker, all the other units come though on all 5 speakers perfectly.

The AMP has 1 coaxial input being used by my TV and 1 optical being used by my DVD Player, it has about 8 red\white rca inputs though and im using my 360 though one of them with no problems.

Ive tried using different rca channels/inputs and it doesnt work in any of them, ive also tried my 360 in the other rca inputs which worked fine, this leads me to believe its not a problem with the amp but rather a connection problem from my PC, when i go into my sound settings on my PC and do a sound test of my speakers i still only get sound through one speaker, this also tells me its not a problem with the application im using to try and listen to music.

In case it matters, my motherboard is an Abit IP35 (Basic model, not pro).

Any suggestions? is there another way i can connect the pc? it has optical IN but i cant use it as im already using the optical on my AMP for my dvd player.

It also has the following coloured 3.5mm inputs:

Grey/White
Black
Orange
Pink
Blue

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

cheers,
Rhys


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

First off, what program are you using to play the CD's/music through? I'm not a computer genius, and some of these may sound stupid, but worth a check;

1. The 3.5mm plug from PC sound card is plugged into "Audio Out"
2. Make sure that you have "Front/Main Speakers" selected for PC speaker config, it almost sounds like you are using it as a "Center Channel" selection.
3. Cycle through the different PC speaker configurations (ie: stereo/4/5/6/7.1) and see if any of them work.
4. Check the volume Balance on both the main speaker setting and the program used to run the CD or music.
5. Try plugging the 3.5mm RCA into the "Main/Front" speaker slot where your computer speakers are plugged into, it could be just a bad input.
6. Reboot your computer and try again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

im getting somewhere! when i got your reply i unplugged the cable from my pc's green input on the back and plugged it into the other green input on the top, when i did this a window came up saying a device had been plugged in and to selelect what type of device it was, i chose front speaker out and low and behold i had sound out of all speakers!

But having the cable go to the top of the pc is more then a nuisance! as it barely reaches and is in the way, why do i only get this popup when i plug the cable into the top green input and not the back input?

Ive tried plugging it back into the rear input but the window doesnt pop up and i only egt sound out of 1 speaker again, ARGH!

is there a way to seperately bring up this menu/popup from my PC? 

if not ill justy have to buy a 3.5mm extension cord for $15

cheers,
Rhys


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

What are you running for an OS? You could try one of two things IMO; 

1. Go to the Control Panel and look in there for the Program of your Audio Card.
2. Start Menu / Programs look in there as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

running Vista ultimate

My sound program is Realtek HD Audio Manager, and theres no option to change input, i guess im just going to have to buy that extensiuon cable ARGH!


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

That's what I'm running as well;

1. Control Panel
2. Click "Realtech HD Audio Manager"
3. Double click on the input color
4. Front Speaker Out

That's what I have mine set to. If it doesn't recognize the back panel then I don't know.


----------

